# U-Verse Voice & DIRECTV Caller ID Issue



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

I had U-Verse voice and internet installed this past week and I'm having an issue with Directv Caller ID not working properly. 

When I receive a call, the Caller ID shows up correctly as it did prior to the UVerse install. When I receive another call while I am on the phone with the first caller, the Call Waiting ID doesn't show on the screen. I have Call Waiting on my phone that works correctly, sending a beep into the phone when another calls come in. Also, the second caller isn't logged into the Directv caller log. This also worked before the install.

I am not using a VoIP telephone, it is the same phone I've been using for months.

ATT Uverse tech support says the problem is not with their system.

Any suggestions?


----------



## the chef (Aug 6, 2009)

What U-verse device are you using?


----------



## the chef (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, what does your wiring look like?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

My U verse dose not support caller ID when the phone and the DirectV receiver dose not display caller ID and the other phones on the same Line do not show caller ID when the phone is in use. As far as I can tell U verse dose not have called ID for the call waiting. This may be in our area only and as for there tech my guess is they do not want to bother with a problem that is not there equipment only.


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> My U verse dose not support caller ID when the phone and the DirectV receiver dose not display caller ID and the other phones on the same Line do not show caller ID when the phone is in use. As far as I can tell U verse dose not have called ID for the call waiting. This may be in our area only and as for there tech my guess is they do not want to bother with a problem that is not there equipment only.


You are correct. I finally talked to a ATT rep that knew what he was talking about. The Uverse doesn't offer call waiting ID on a DirecTV system. I does offer it on the UVerse system.


----------

